# [SOLVED] Security update keeps trying to install



## Tottsy (Dec 28, 2011)

I have windows xp home and the last few days a security installation has kept trying to install ie: "Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Service Pack 1 Redistributable Package (KB2538242) (update 1 of 1)..."
It installs but then keeps trying over and over again. How do I stop this?


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Security update keeps trying to install*

What kind of firewall are you using? Temporarily disable it, and let the update install it again. See if it goes away.

Just wondering, where's there a point where you accidentally not let the update install all the way? (like turning off/restarting the computer when the update was still installing)

Let me know how that goes


----------



## Tottsy (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Security update keeps trying to install*

Hi, unfortunately my computer screwed up yesterday, so I was unable to do anything about it, but while we were sorting it out - system restore etc - perhaps it sorted itself, cos it isn't trying to update today - but thanks for your info, will bear it in mind if it starts again.


----------



## this-IT-guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Security update keeps trying to install*

Alrite hope it doesnt come bak:smile:


----------

